# Picking up a horizon smoker (Bass Pro)



## JustinLoos (May 20, 2020)

Hi, I’m about to buy the Horizon 20” classic offset smoker from Bass Pro. I can save like $150  if I pick it up at the store, which is 10 minutes from my house. I was wondering if a few grown men and a pickup truck could accomplish this. It weighs 450 lbs.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

Congrats on the new smoker. Yall should be able to get it in the truck. ATV ramps may help if you have some


----------



## fivetricks (May 20, 2020)

I would just make sure to be careful not to slam it down on your tailgate when you first get it into the bed.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 20, 2020)

Even better have the guys from Bass Pro load it in the truck for you. Getting it out will be much easier


----------



## bill1 (May 20, 2020)

Think this through...how close to its final location can you back your truck?  Are there steps, etc?  

One option might be to uncrate it in the truck bed and unload it piece by piece.  Hard to believe any one section is >100#, which should still be a 2-man lift.  Recommend safety shoes and gloves for everyone...beware of sharp edges.   

450# sounds like a lot.  It will probably be strapped to a pallet if that heavy...do plywood sheets fit flat in your truck?  Pallets are typ 48x40.


----------



## JustinLoos (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.
Bass Pro will load it in my truck bed actually. It’s 450 pounds shipping weight and actually about 375 pounds off the pallet. So I think I’ll go with bass pro loading it, taking it apart at my home, and then unloading it with friends. No stairs. Straight shot to the backyard.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Think this through...how close to its final location can you back your truck?  Are there steps, etc?
> 
> One option might be to uncrate it in the truck bed and unload it piece by piece.  Hard to believe any one section is >100#, which should still be a 2-man lift.  Recommend safety shoes and gloves for everyone...beware of sharp edges.
> 
> 450# sounds like a lot.  It will probably be strapped to a pallet if that heavy...do plywood sheets fit flat in your truck?  Pallets are typ 48x40.


Horizons arent sold in boxes. They are pretty high end. Its gonna be built and welded when he gets it.


----------



## JustinLoos (May 20, 2020)

I believe the packaging and wood pallet are the only things removable. It should drop the total weight to about 375 lbs. per Horizon.


----------



## ozzz (May 20, 2020)

JustinLoos I have the Horizon 24" Marshal and it weighed some where between 800 to 1000 lbs. I did push it off the skid with the bass pro guys and push it onto a trailer that I rented from you haul. It was a chore to get it off the trailer and in the back yard with just me and my wife. With 4 guys it should be easy. Also I love this smoker.


----------



## JustinLoos (May 20, 2020)

ozzz said:


> JustinLoos I have the Horizon 24" Marshal and it weighed some where between 800 to 1000 lbs. I did push it off the skid with the bass pro guys and push it onto a trailer that I rented from you haul. It was a chore to get it off the trailer and in the back yard with just me and my wife. With 4 guys it should be easy. Also I love this smoker.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ozzz (May 20, 2020)

JustinLoos you will love this smoker it is 1/4 inch thick steel which should last many years if well taken care of. Looking forward to hearing of your cooks .
OZZZ


----------



## bill1 (May 21, 2020)

ozzz said:


> ...it is 1/4 inch thick steel...


Well then, 400# may be on the low side.  My bad.  
But unless you and your 3 friends are _extremely _strong, removing a 400# pallet, by hand, off a standard pickup is a recipe for some major (even life-altering) injuries to man or machine.   You _can't _just take the total weight, divide by 4, and say "I can lift that!"  
Granted, once it's on the ground, getting it off the pallet and wheeled to your back yard sounds do-able.  
But please think this through and consult some people with experience in rigging and moving unless you guys are NFL stars.  I'm an old weak guy but I have long strong planks, _long _pry bars, fulcrums, come-alongs, floor jacks, pipes for rollers and wedges for brakes.  _Please _have a plan for every move.  

You might consider renting a 2-axle Uhaul trailer.  That's how I move pianos.   They're low to the ground and have a nice pull-out ramp...provided you have a strong enough dolly that will handle this kind of weight on a pallet.  Consider wheel diameter and wheelbase so you don't "bottom out" at the top or bottom of the ramp.   Then your retailer can load it up _on the dolly _and the whole works is strapped in the trailer.    (You'll want some beams on that dolly--the 1x4's of a pallet won't take being supported on a small area. )  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bill1 (May 21, 2020)

A couple of 20' steel pipes that fit _through _the pallet (make sure it's loaded appropriately) might come in real handy, both for prying and as _ramps _coming out of the truck.


----------



## ozzz (May 21, 2020)

This is the trailer I rented. It had a ramp so I could wheel the smoker off . Also just a reminder the smoker is one piece all welded together so you cannot take it apart to reduce weight.




__





						U-Haul Equipment specifications: 5' x 9' Utility Trailer With Ramp
					

EZ load ramp. Great for hauling motorcycles and golf carts.




					www.uhaul.com


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 21, 2020)

Don't forget some tie down straps to secure the pit in transit.


----------



## ozzz (May 21, 2020)

Yes do not forget tie down straps. It is a lot of weight to be moving around. 
Cheers Ozzz


----------



## phatbac (May 22, 2020)

Congrats! you are getting a new smoker a quality stick burner at that! i hope the unloading goes well. Make sure to take pics of the smoekr and of the food you cook on it, we would love to see it!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I rented the trailer and it went very smooth. Bass pro put it in the trailer with a forklift. My wife and I moved it out of the trailer easily. Saved me $200 picking it up at Bass Pro. Freight cost are expensive.





















ozzz said:


> This is the trailer I rented. It had a ramp so I could wheel the smoker off . Also just a reminder the smoker is one piece all welded together so you cannot take it apart to reduce weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bill1 (Jul 25, 2020)

_"Adventure in  Moving"_ used to be their slogan.  I'm pretty old now to be having many adventures but I have many fond memories of UHaul adventures, many involving their auto transport trailers.  

And it sounds like you have a pretty special wife there helping you with your adventures.  Here's to years of happiness to you both and to good meals from your new smoker.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 25, 2020)

Congrats.  I just ordered mine directly from Horizon and counting the days until it arrives.  I figured the nearest Bass pro shop is 100 miles away, nothing in stock and I wanted to customize mine a bit.  

Good luck with it, what are you smoking first?


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 26, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Congrats.  I just ordered mine directly from Horizon and counting the days until it arrives.  I figured the nearest Bass pro shop is 100 miles away, nothing in stock and I wanted to customize mine a bit.
> 
> Good luck with it, what are you smoking first?



ribs or chicken. Both are cheap meats in case I screw it up.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 26, 2020)

I am figuring on ribs.  Wait 2 or 3 smokes until I do the first brisket.


----------

